# Help!! Buselin bleeding need advice



## Roxabell (Apr 21, 2014)

Help I need advice in the middle of long protocol. Been taking buselin nasal spray for 3 weeks went for baseline scan on Monday. All looks good told to start menopur injections on Friday. On Monday night started bleeding again! Had heavy one week before and it doesn't seem to want to stop. Called hospital and they said if doesn't stop can't start injections.

I am looking for advice or any similar stories! I can't have come this far to have to stop now! I am so upset and only have a day for it all to stop!!!


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
given they scanned you, it is unlikely there are any cysts etc causing problems.  It may be that your lining just did not fully shed.

please don't worry.  The worst case scenario is generally that you need to stay down regulating for longer on the burselin. That won't affect your cycle, just your stress levels. 

Good luck.


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Roxabell

I had this happen before and it never affected the flow of my treatment. It stopped just before I was due to stim though and when I went for a scan before beginning my stimming they said that my lining looked a lot better and was probably just the last bit as the scan earlier that week my lining was still a little thick despite having had my period.  

Try not to worry(worst words ever when going through this).

Good luck x


----------

